# بالصوت والصورة أمثلة STAAD Pro 2006



## هاشم حسن (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جولة سريعة

المثال الأول 

المثال الثاني

المثال الثالث 

المثال الرابع

المثال الخامس ج1

المثال الخامس ج2

والبقية تأتي....................


----------



## هلمت (14 أغسطس 2007)

*الف عافية*

جزاك الله خيرا .... والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## ممدوح انور (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ هاشم
مجهود رائع


----------



## ناهده (15 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ياأخي العزيز


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم
مشكور للجهد الكبير
الرابط للمثال الثالث والرابع لا تعمل أرجو التدقيق


----------



## هاشم حسن (15 أغسطس 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم
> مشكور للجهد الكبير
> الرابط للمثال الثالث والرابع لا تعمل أرجو التدقيق


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

رابط المثال الثلث

http://www.4shared.com/file/22013834/89c6d41d/ex3.html

رابط المثال الرابع

يأتيك غدا إنشاء الله


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم 
كرمك في الرد اعجزني عن ايجاد كلمة شكر مناسبة, جزاك الله خير ما تقوم به


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير...


----------



## amrnijad (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووووور!
جزاك الله ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف خير.
أخي الحبيب هاشم:
منتظرين منك على أحر من الجمر الامثلة الجايه السادس ومافوق, وكل املي ان يوفقك الله في هذا الشرح لما فيه من الفايده واتمنى منك ان تغطي كل استخدامات البرنامج ان استطعت وخاصة المتفدمة منها.


----------



## هاشم حسن (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ريثما أكمل بقية الدروس تقبلو مني هذه المجموعة من دروس الستاد والتي قام بشرحنا أخونا المهندس عامر وفقه الله ومعها البرنامج المشغل للدروس
http://www.4shared.com/file/22081594/dce8053e/Ammer__1_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22082242/97df672d/Ammer__2_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22082376/ba5d9ac0/Ammer__3_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22082662/a2e0ad73/Ammer__4_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22083587/f6f3ad4e/Ammer__5_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22083832/6db51359/Ammer__6_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22084023/906d7b8f/Ammer__7_.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22084889/84442ba3/Ammre_Player.html​ 
وتقبلو مني هذه الكتب​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21929037/202605fe/Learn_Staad_Pro_2003.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21929243/6b8e834e/STAAD.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21929292/a927cd95/Staad_Pro.html
ولي ملاحظة هي ان هذه الكتب والمحاضرات قديمة وقد رُفعت من قبل لكني أعدت رفعها حتى يتمكن من تنزيلها من لم يستطع ذلك من قبل​


----------



## هاشم حسن (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

رابط المثال الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/22291519/1a287b30/Ex_4.html

ويسرني ان اقدم لكم هذه الفصول لبعض ما ترجمه الدكتور المهندس إبراهيم الحكيم في الـ STAAD Pro

STAAD/Pro دليل تحليل وتصميم المنشآت
http://www.raypub.com/pdf/staadprochap.pdf

المرجع التقني للبرنامج Staad.Pro 2004 

http://www.raypub.com/pdf2003/chapter/CH003.pdf

دليل استخدام الواجهة البيانية للبرنامج Staad.Pro 2004 

http://www.raypub.com/pdf2003/chapter/CH005.pdf


----------



## حسان2 (18 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم هاشم
ليس لنا الا أن نقدر جهودك وكرمك وشكرا من القلب


----------



## faceless (18 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و ادام عليك الصحة و العافية
مشكور


----------



## amrnijad (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكــــــــــــور ومنتظرين المزيد
الله يوفقك ويعين


----------



## هاشم حسن (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله 

الدرس السادس الجزء الأول


----------



## حسان2 (18 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم هاشم
مشكور على سرعة التجاوب


----------



## هاشم حسن (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

STAAD Pro 2007

روابط مباشره وسهلة جدا

http://rapidshare.com/files/47907223...007.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47910843...007.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47914735...007.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47918861...007.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47922530...007.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47925411...007.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47959568...007.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47962979...007.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47967096...007.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/47973378...007.part10.rar


----------



## konann_2000 (18 أغسطس 2007)

البرنامج لايشغل الشرح وبقول انه ربما تكون بايظة او ان دة مش امتدادها ما هو الحل


----------



## الشهراني (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي هاشم
مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## علاء نايل (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررر 0000
جاري التحميل00


----------



## هاشم حسن (19 أغسطس 2007)

konann_2000 قال:


> البرنامج لايشغل الشرح وبقول انه ربما تكون بايظة او ان دة مش امتدادها ما هو الحل


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل تقصد دروس المهندس عامر أم الأمثلة


----------



## الشمس الكبيرة (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم هاشم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا:20:
ولكن بالفعل فأن برنامج الفلاش باك الموجود لا يقبل تشغيل الدروس الخاصة بمهندس عامر فلماذا؟؟؟


----------



## هاشم حسن (19 أغسطس 2007)

الشمس الكبيرة قال:


> الأخ الكريم هاشم
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا:20:
> ولكن بالفعل فأن برنامج الفلاش باك الموجود لا يقبل تشغيل الدروس الخاصة بمهندس عامر فلماذا؟؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سأتأكد من الأمر وأجيبكم


----------



## هاشم حسن (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

المثال السادس الجزء الثاني


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و ادام عليك الصحة و العافية
مشكور


----------



## omar11111 (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله ألـــــف ألـــــف ألـــــف خير


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم هاشم
روابط الـ staad 2007 على الرابيد شير صعب جدا التعامل معها هنا , فرجاء اذا كان بالامكان رفعها على موقع غير RAPIDSHARE وغير MEGAUPLODE لأن هذين الموقعين غير ممكن التعامل معهما هنا وتقبل الشكر سلفا


----------



## محمود شهاب (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود شهاب (21 أغسطس 2007)

الله اكبر بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاشم حسن (22 أغسطس 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم هاشم
> روابط الـ staad 2007 على الرابيد شير صعب جدا التعامل معها هنا , فرجاء اذا كان بالامكان رفعها على موقع غير RAPIDSHARE وغير MEGAUPLODE لأن هذين الموقعين غير ممكن التعامل معهما هنا وتقبل الشكر سلفا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هذه الروابط مباشرة وسهلة فهل جربتها
فقط جربها وبلغني
وتدلل


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمد السيوطى (22 أغسطس 2007)

الشمس الكبيرة قال:


> الأخ الكريم هاشم
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن بالفعل فأن برنامج الفلاش باك الموجود لا يقبل تشغيل الدروس الخاصة بمهندس عامر فلماذا؟؟؟


نعم البرنامج لا يشغلها أيضا عندي


----------



## agui (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي هاشم حسن
وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## zeeko (22 أغسطس 2007)

لقد شاهدت الدرس الاول و انا الان اقوم بتحميل باقي الدروس 

هذه الصفحه سوف اقوم بأضافتها في ( add to favorites )

ليس لي غير ان اشعر بالسعاده لوجود مهندسين امثالك

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tafatneb_dichar (22 أغسطس 2007)

THANK YOU 

very good


----------



## سبع الليل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك ونفع بك*


----------



## هاشم حسن (23 أغسطس 2007)

محمد السيوطى قال:


> نعم البرنامج لا يشغلها أيضا عندي


 

السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله

والله ما أعرف السبب لأن عندي شغالة

ولو أن مهندس عامر يرضى أن أعيد امتداد الفايلات وبالتالي رفعها لفعلت

لكني اخبرته ولم يقبل أن أعيد رفعها 

فاعذروني

وبالنسبة للجزء الثالث من المثال السادس وبقية الأمثلة فقد أتخر في رفعها بضعة أيام فاصبرو عليّ


----------



## حسان2 (23 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> هذه الروابط مباشرة وسهلة فهل جربتها
> فقط جربها وبلغني
> وتدلل



أخي الكريم 
شكرا لاهتمامك
جربت هذه الروابط عشرات المرات دون فائدة


----------



## zeeko (24 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن شرح لطريقة تنصيب برنامج ستاد برو 2007 ؟ 
لقد حملت الملفات ولكني لا أعلم كيف اقوم بالتنصيب


----------



## محمد السيوطى (24 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله
> 
> والله ما أعرف السبب لأن عندي شغالة
> 
> ...


لا بأس أخي الكريم ,نحن بانتظارك إذا وجدت حلا للمشكلة
جزاك الله خيرا علي ما تقوم به


----------



## zeeko (24 أغسطس 2007)

أعتقد أن مشكلة عدم عمل دروس المهندس عامر هو أن البرنامج المستخدم لتشغيل الفيديو قد انتهت فترة تجربته لدى المستخدمين , فحتى لو قمت بأعادة تحميله فلن يعمل , يمكن لازم نشتري البرنامج !!!


----------



## الحسون المدني (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير .


----------



## هاشم حسن (25 أغسطس 2007)

zeeko قال:


> ممكن شرح لطريقة تنصيب برنامج ستاد برو 2007 ؟
> لقد حملت الملفات ولكني لا أعلم كيف اقوم بالتنصيب


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إن شاء الله تعالى عن قريب أقوم بشرح طريقة التنصيب وقد- وهذه القد للتقليل- قد أشرح ميزات ال2007 بدرس منفصل


----------



## المهندس/حماده (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zeeko (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير م / هاشم 
أنا بالانتظار على أحر من الجمر


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 أغسطس 2007)

_الأخ الكريم هاشم
ليس لنا الا أن نقدر جهودك وكرمك وشكرا من القلب_


----------



## المهندس اثير (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك ياأستاذ ان تشرح مميزات staad 2007مع شكرنا وتقديرنا لمجهودك الرائع.


----------



## a_gamal (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله
> 
> والله ما أعرف السبب لأن عندي شغالة
> 
> ...


السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله
الأخ العزيز م/ هاشم -- لك جزيل الشكر وأكثر الله من أمثالك
وأرجو أن أعرف منك ماذا أفعل لكي أستطيع أن أشاهد دروس المهندس عامر التي تكرمتما برفعها-- فهي محمله عندي ولاأستطيع مشاهدتها =!
أرجو إذا كان فيه طريقه معينه نعملها لكي نشاهد هذه الدروس
أن تمدنا بها -- جزاك الله خيراً 

:86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11: :11:


----------



## هاشم حسن (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه روابط جديدة للـ STAAD Pro 2007

مع شرح كيفية تنصيب البرنامج

الرابط الأول هو الشرح والبقية البرنامج


http://www.4shared.com/file/22864357/8964ab04/Setup_STAAD_Pro_2007.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22674177/bfbc5528/BSPro2007part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22811882/c50be205/BSPro2007part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22812460/ae29f82d/BSPro2007part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22813052/d4bf057b/BSPro2007part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22814724/ea0518b5/BSPro2007part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22815854/16a4ae2a/BSPro2007part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22816836/bc45c76e/BSPro2007part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22817346/47edd92d/BSPro2007part08.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22818133/23217f5d/BSPro2007part09.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22864289/dab09279/BSPro2007part10.html


----------



## هاشم حسن (26 أغسطس 2007)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله
> الأخ العزيز م/ هاشم -- لك جزيل الشكر وأكثر الله من أمثالك
> وأرجو أن أعرف منك ماذا أفعل لكي أستطيع أن أشاهد دروس المهندس عامر التي تكرمتما برفعها-- فهي محمله عندي ولاأستطيع مشاهدتها =!
> أرجو إذا كان فيه طريقه معينه نعملها لكي نشاهد هذه الدروس
> ...


 

ولا تنقهر ان شاء الله احلك المشكلة


----------



## حسان2 (26 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم هاشم
أشكر تجاوبك برفع ال Staad2007 على روابط جديدة, مع تقديري وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## هاشم حسن (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هذا رابط مشغل دروس المهندس عامر البرزنجي

http://www.bbsoftware.co.uk/BBFlashBack/Download.aspx

أرجو تجربته


----------



## Ehab-1984 (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (26 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> هذا رابط مشغل دروس المهندس عامر البرزنجي
> 
> ...


 
أخي الفاضل م / هاشم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكراً علي ردك -- ولكن برنامج التشغيلbbflash موجود عندي وتم تسطيبه ولكن الدروس لآتعمل -- الرساله تقول إما أن يكون برنامج التشغيل لايتوافق معه و أن الملفات غير كامله - وقد قمت بتحميلها مرة ً أخري دون جدوى أرجو منك التكرم بالمساعده.
آسف على الإزعاج == جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس اثير (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر يابطل


----------



## zeeko (27 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزي م / هاشم

لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج تبعا للخطوات التي شُرحت , ولكن عند قيامي بأخر خطوه و هي نقل الملف (spro2007) الى ملف البرنامج( FIND TARGET.......... ألخ) و تشغيله تظهر لي رسالة (REGISRTY EDITING HAS BEEN DISABLED BY YOUR ADMINISTRATOR) و هي رساله تختلف عن التي ظهرت في الشرح !!

و ينتج عن ذلك بأن البرنامج يصبح نسخه تجريبيه لفترة 15 يوم

هل من نصيحه ؟ !


----------



## amrnijad (27 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله
> 
> والله ما أعرف السبب لأن عندي شغالة
> 
> ...



أخي هاشم أتكلم باسمي وباسم كل الزملاء هنا والله احنا ما قصدنا الا التعلم!
ليش مايرضى المهندس عامر يرفع كل الدروس؟ أحنا ما عانتاجرش بدروسكم والله اننا نسمع دروسكم وندعي لكم بالخير على ما تقدموه.
أرجو منك أن تطلب منه ان ترفعوا لنا دروسه من الخامس الى السابع لانها معطوبة في الروابط السابقة.


----------



## هاشم حسن (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذا الفايل هو فايل فلاش فيه بعض ميزات STAAD Pro 2006

http://www.4shared.com/file/22941876/46426606/STAADPro_2006__New_Features_-_Pushover.html

وليست الغاية هو الاستفادة من هذا الفايل فحسب 

لكن بعد إكمال الدرس أرجو ان لا تغلقوا الفايل بل تذهبو إلى File ...Open ثم تختارو أحد دروس المهندس عامر

وبلغوني النتيجة

ثم هل كل دروس مهندس عامر غير شغالة ام الدروس الأخيره فحسب


----------



## amrnijad (27 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> هذا الفايل هو فايل فلاش فيه بعض ميزات STAAD Pro 2006
> 
> ...



لم يفيد هذا الملف اللي اعطيته لنا!!!
بالنسبه اي الدروس عاطبه , انا نزلت الدروس الاربعة زمان من موضوع المهندس عامر نفسه وشغالات تمام أماالخامس وماوفوق الى السابع نزلته من روابطك ومش شغالات يقول انه عاطبات او ليست من نفس صيغة البرنامج نفسه.:69:


----------



## zeeko (27 أغسطس 2007)

zeeko قال:


> عزيزي م / هاشم
> 
> لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج تبعا للخطوات التي شُرحت , ولكن عند قيامي بأخر خطوه و هي نقل الملف (spro2007) الى ملف البرنامج( FIND TARGET.......... ألخ) و تشغيله تظهر لي رسالة (REGISRTY EDITING HAS BEEN DISABLED BY YOUR ADMINISTRATOR) و هي رساله تختلف عن التي ظهرت في الشرح !!
> 
> ...



لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج في جهاز أخر بنظام ويندوز فيسيتا وقد تم التنصيب بنجاح و ذلك بفضل شرحك

وسوف احاول معرفت سبب عدم التنصيب في جهازي فلعل هناك عله من جهازي 
جزاك الله خير



بخصوص دروس المهندس عامر فأظن بأن المشكله هي بأن برنامج تشغيل الفيديو الخاص بهذا الملف قد انتهت فترة تجربته و الحل هو تفعيل البرنامج من جديد عن طريق شراء نسخه اصليه او كراك
والله أعلم
لدي هذه المشكله و قد ظهرت لدي رساله مفادها بأن الرنامج يجب تنشيطه و لعل المشكله مكرره مع اخواني الاخرين


----------



## the pump (27 أغسطس 2007)

أحسن الله إليك أخي الفاضل هشام
وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> هذا الفايل هو فايل فلاش فيه بعض ميزات STAAD Pro 2006
> 
> ...


 
أخي المهندس / هاشم السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لفايل فلاش الذي به بعض ميزات STAAD Pro 2006
لم يعمل عندي رغم انني مسطب البرنامج الذي اعطيتنا إيه سابقاً وهو أيضاً ليس فري فقد حصلت علي الكراك الخاص به-------
وبالنسبه للدروس فعندي جميعها لايعمل لامع برنامج BBFlash back player ولامع أي برنامج آخر ولاأدري ماهو السبب -- ولكن عندي الدرسين 1و2 فقط تعملان وقد حملتهما من مشاركه سابقه للمهندس / عامر في أحد المنتديات-- 
أرجو إعادة رفع هذه الدروس مرةً أخرى ولو حتي من أحد الزملاء الذين تمكنوا من التحميل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسان2 (27 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> هذه روابط جديدة للـ STAAD Pro 2007
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم هاشم
مشكور مجددا لرفع هذه الملفات 
بعد تحميل الملفات حاولت فكها باستخدام winrar znd winzip ولم أتمكن 
أرجو التكرم بشرح طريقة فكها وشكرا سلفا


----------



## هاشم حسن (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله


الجزء الثالث من المثال السادس


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورة جهودك القيمة


----------



## هاشم حسن (28 أغسطس 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم هاشم
> مشكور مجددا لرفع هذه الملفات
> بعد تحميل الملفات حاولت فكها باستخدام winrar znd winzip ولم أتمكن
> أرجو التكرم بشرح طريقة فكها وشكرا سلفا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذا ما طلبت

http://www.4shared.com/file/23024513/514cf9b2/Opining_rar.html


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2007)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر


----------



## هاشم حسن (29 أغسطس 2007)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> أخي المهندس / هاشم السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لفايل فلاش الذي به بعض ميزات STAAD Pro 2006
> لم يعمل عندي رغم انني مسطب البرنامج الذي اعطيتنا إيه سابقاً وهو أيضاً ليس فري فقد حصلت علي الكراك الخاص به-------
> وبالنسبه للدروس فعندي جميعها لايعمل لامع برنامج BBFlash back player ولامع أي برنامج آخر ولاأدري ماهو السبب -- ولكن عندي الدرسين 1و2 فقط تعملان وقد حملتهما من مشاركه سابقه للمهندس / عامر في أحد المنتديات--
> أرجو إعادة رفع هذه الدروس مرةً أخرى ولو حتي من أحد الزملاء الذين تمكنوا من التحميل جزاك الله خيراً


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بالنسبة لفايل ميزات 2006 فالمفروض أنه لا يحتاج اي برنامج للعمل اي فقط قم بضغط عليه مرتين حتى يعمل

ومع ذلك فإني سأغير امتداد فايلات مهندس عامر وأعيد رفعها عن قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (29 أغسطس 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> بالنسبة لفايل ميزات 2006 فالمفروض أنه لا يحتاج اي برنامج للعمل اي فقط قم بضغط عليه مرتين حتى يعمل
> 
> ومع ذلك فإني سأغير امتداد فايلات مهندس عامر وأعيد رفعها عن قريب ان شاء الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي الكريم م / هاشم حسن
شكراً على الرد وفي إنتظار إعادة رفع فايلات م/عامر-- إن شاء الله جزاكما الله خيراً.
:77:  :81:  :81: :77:


----------



## عبد المعبود (29 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## hitman1988 (29 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعه بعد ما حملت البرنامج جيت افك الضغط عنه طلعلتي الرساله دي
! STAAD\STAAD2007\BSPro2007.part04.rar: CRC failed in BSPro2007.iso. The file is corrupt


----------



## هاشم حسن (30 أغسطس 2007)

hitman1988 قال:


> يا جماعه بعد ما حملت البرنامج جيت افك الضغط عنه طلعلتي الرساله دي
> ! STAAD\STAAD2007\BSPro2007.part04.rar: CRC failed in BSPro2007.iso. The file is corrupt


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

قمت بشرح فتح الضغط على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/23024513...ining_rar.html

وهو موجود في المشاركات اعلاه
فهل اتبعت كل الخطوات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zeeko (30 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسير القدر (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا شكرا 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم هل لك اي معلومات عن برامج اخرى حول المنشات الكونكريتية


----------



## هاشم حسن (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اسير القدر قال:


> شكرا شكرا
> شكرا لك اخي الكريم هل لك اي معلومات عن برامج اخرى حول المنشات الكونكريتية


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لا يا أخي الكريم


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر وأمتنان*

اخيالعزيز مهندس هاشم اعجز عن شكرك وانا ممتن لك و اسأل الله ان يزيدك من العلم ويهيء لك من امرك رشدا


----------



## hitman1988 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك علي الرد يا اخ هاشم حسن ولكني عرفت المشكله كانت في انني حملت بعض الاجزاء من الرابيد شير والبعض الاخر من فور شير وكانت الاجزاء المحمله من رابيد تالفه فاعدت تنزيلها من فور شيرد والحمد لله تعمل بنجاح وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صلاحالدين (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*مجهود جبار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود جبار وتشكر عليه 
وبارك الله فيك يا اخي
تحياتي ​


----------



## WENSH82 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله يأخ هاشم لانعرف كيف نجازيك
((اللهم بارك لك فى علمك وفى عمرك وأن يشرح صدرك بالأيمان وأن ينجيك من خبث الأنس والجان.........))
" قولوا آمين"


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم
أشكرك مجددا بع أن تمكنت من استعمال البرنامج بشكل كامل, مع تقديري واحترامي


----------



## هاشم حسن (4 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذا الدرس الأول من دروس مهندس عامر برابط جديد ونوع ملف جديد

فإن عمل بدون مشاكل رفعت باقي الدروس

http://www.4shared.com/file/23506230/7f38d657/ammir01.html


----------



## محمد السيوطى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ,,,,هكذا يعمل 
ملف فلاش يعمل بكل سهولة ...استمر في رفع الدروس


----------



## علي الرفاعي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

كفو والله ياهاشم


----------



## the pump (4 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع الدرس يعمل بشكل جيد الآن
نرجو الاستمرار جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ibrahim albitar (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## the pump (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أخ هاشم كيف حالك 
أراك اتأخرت علينا برفع بقية الدروس بالصيغة الجديدة
عسا المانع خير إن شاء الله

كمل جميلك جزاك الله خير


----------



## هاشم حسن (8 سبتمبر 2007)

the pump قال:


> أخ هاشم كيف حالك
> أراك اتأخرت علينا برفع بقية الدروس بالصيغة الجديدة
> عسا المانع خير إن شاء الله
> 
> كمل جميلك جزاك الله خير


 

نعم تأخرت لكن اعذروني فلي اسبابي

يوم او يومين واحمل باقي الاجزاء


----------



## ابو هيام العراقي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you and God Bless you


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (8 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع الدرس يعمل بشكل جيد الآن وبدون أي مشاكل -- بارك الله فيك -- وكل عام وأنت بخير
نرجو الاستمرار جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## هاشم حسن (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> رائع الدرس يعمل بشكل جيد الآن وبدون أي مشاكل -- بارك الله فيك -- وكل عام وأنت بخير
> نرجو الاستمرار جزاك الله خيراً.


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

وانتم بألف ألف خير

غدا إن شاء الله .... إن غدا لناظره لقريب


----------



## هاشم حسن (10 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه الروابط الجديدة لدروس مهندس عامر

http://www.4shared.com/file/23506230/7f38d657/ammir01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23917827/7ce79cd/Ammir02.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23917934/861e7301/ammir03.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23918104/fb43612c/Ammir04.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23918336/3de487ad/ammir05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23918542/7145a9c1/ammir06.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23918668/a1e09c04/Ammir07.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23919768/189e9156/ammir08.html


----------



## رياض الصالحين (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاعلى هذا المجهود انا جديدة التخرج ولم اعرف كيفية الربط بين الدراسة فى الكلية وبين الحياة العملية فاطلب النصيحة جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## هلمت (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اخي الكريم ..... يجزيك الله خير الجزاء

ونتمنى لك الموفقية والاستمرار ..... وجزاك الله خيرا على اعادة تحميلك لدروس اخ عامر

وننتظر تكملة باقي دروسك كاك هاشم

نحن بانتظار الدرس السابع ............. ونجري التحميل.............

وفقك الله


----------



## هاشم حسن (11 سبتمبر 2007)

رياض الصالحين قال:


> شكرا جزيلاعلى هذا المجهود انا جديدة التخرج ولم اعرف كيفية الربط بين الدراسة فى الكلية وبين الحياة العملية فاطلب النصيحة جزاكم اللة خيرا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لعل هناك من يسدي النصح افضل مني 

ولكن ان كان ولا بد

فالعمل في الشركات القوية ذات المشاريع الكبيرة هي التي تعلم

حتى ولو كان الراتب قليل

في بادء الأمر


----------



## the pump (11 سبتمبر 2007)

أخ هشام
أشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر على 
هذا المجهود الطيب
جزك الله خيراً
وبارك فيك


----------



## م:راكان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز هشام عندما أدخل على الرابط يطلع عندي موقع 4/shared 


ماذا أعمل بعد ذلك (لا أعرف أدخل على هذه الدرووس أرجوا الإفاده )وشكرا.


----------



## احمد عزيزاحمد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز,
مشكور وبارك الله سعيكم. وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## freethinker (12 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

ذكاة العلم تعليمة ...........ربنا يتقبل


----------



## هاشم حسن (13 سبتمبر 2007)

م:راكان قال:


> أخي العزيز هشام عندما أدخل على الرابط يطلع عندي موقع 4/shared
> 
> 
> ماذا أعمل بعد ذلك (لا أعرف أدخل على هذه الدرووس أرجوا الإفاده )وشكرا.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

فقط انتظر لدقيقة حتى تظهر لك كلمة Download file ثم اضغط عليها ليتم تنزيل الملف ثم بعد ذلك افتحه بالون رار

والصوره المرفقة توضح ذلك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (15 سبتمبر 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> وانتم بألف ألف خير
> 
> غدا إن شاء الله .... إن غدا لناظره لقريب


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي المهندس العزيز / هاشم حسن -- كل عام وأنت والأمه الإسلاميه جميعاً والناس جميعاً بخير -- جزاك الله ألف ألف خير وبارك الله فيك وأكرمك-وجزاك عنا خير جزاءوزادك علماً


----------



## هاشم حسن (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذا هو الجزء الرابع من الدرس السادس

وأعتذر عن تأخير هذا الجزء من الدرس


----------



## المعتز بالله صبحى (15 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعه انا مش عارف انزل اى حاجه ياريت حد يكلمنى ويفهمنى انا نفسى فى الحاجات الموجوده هنا كلها انا اخوكم المعتز بالله هندسه مدنى الفرقه التانيه وده الميل بتاعى civileng_mizo************* or mizoo5*********** بجد ياريت حد يفهمنى ويبقى بجد مشكووووووووووووور علشان انا من زمان بدور على اى موقع جميل زى ده
:82:


----------



## zeeko (15 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام و انتم بخير

المهندس هاشم ربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء ان شاء الله

أخي معتز ماهي المشكله التي تواجهك عندما تحاول التحميل ؟


----------



## أسامة السيد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
خهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## نسيم 2006 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

يا باشا الواحد من كتر الامتنان ليك حاسس ان كل كلمات الشكرعلي مجهودك مش كفاية
فاهاسيبها لربنا يجازيك عن كل واحد استفاد من الشرح دا خير الجزاء هو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
ولك الف تحية وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة رمضان


----------



## المهندس الزنتانى (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اما بعد فجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل ونفعك الله بة وسائر المسلمين


----------



## هاشم حسن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


الجزء الخامس والأخير من المثال السادس


وقد استأنف اعداد ورفع هذه الامثلة بعد شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة


----------



## kemo102000 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

sbhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ADEL60 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم اخي العزيز وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم
الرجاء توضيح طريقة تنصيب البرنامج على Windows Vista حيث ان البرنامج لم يكتمل ويعطي رساله تفيد بانه يجب تنصيب Bently اولا ؟
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هاشم حسن (19 سبتمبر 2007)

ADEL60 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم اخي العزيز وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم
> الرجاء توضيح طريقة تنصيب البرنامج على Windows Vista حيث ان البرنامج لم يكتمل ويعطي رساله تفيد بانه يجب تنصيب Bently اولا ؟
> مع الشكر الجزيل


 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أخي الحبيب لا فرق بين الاكس بي والفيستا في تنصيب الستاد

فقط اتبع الخطوات التي بينتها في الدرس


----------



## ENG_NODA (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجاح الجوراني (21 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you very much and good futur for you


----------



## علي الوهبي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير والله يحفظك


----------



## م.تسنيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zeeko (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*مساعده ^^*

السلام عليكم
المهنس هاشم ... لقد استفدت كثيرا من شروحك و الكتب التي شاركتنا بها فجزاك الله عنا كل خير

في سبيل التعلم و تطبيق ما فهمته من الشروح فقد قمت بنمذجت مبنى فصول دراسية و قد انتهيت حتى الان من ال geometry و لكن احببت ان اسمع رأيك في طريقت نمذجتي قبل ان اكمل العمل ... تجد العمل في اللنك...

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=d9e25237cbd9f7ad2d31538cce93cde6

أود ان ابدي عن عدم ارتياحي لنمذجة جدران القص خصوصا عند *السبورت* و *تقاطعات الكمر مع جدار القص *و لا ادري ان كانت صحيحه ام لا و أيضا لدي سؤال و هو *هل يمكن استعمال المش بدل السيرفس لنمذجت جدران القص ؟* 

يليت اسمع منك الجواب الشافي


----------



## sherifnet (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الملفات دى بتشتغل بالميديا ولا برنامج ايه 

ارجو رفع البرنامج اللى بتشتغل بيه


----------



## zeeko (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أين انت يا مهندس هاشم ؟ :80:


----------



## هاشم حسن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهنس هاشم ... لقد استفدت كثيرا من شروحك و الكتب التي شاركتنا بها فجزاك الله عنا كل خير
> 
> في سبيل التعلم و تطبيق ما فهمته من الشروح فقد قمت بنمذجت مبنى فصول دراسية و قد انتهيت حتى الان من ال geometry و لكن احببت ان اسمع رأيك في طريقت نمذجتي قبل ان اكمل العمل ... تجد العمل في اللنك...
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

آسف عن التأخير
استاذي جدران القص لا يمكنك نمذجتها بالمش بدل السيرفس
أما بالنسبة للمبنى الذي قمت بنمذجته سأقوم بتحميل الملف وأوافيك بالنتيجه

وإذا كان هناك من يقوم بتحميل الفايل وإبداء رأيه فيه فياليت حتى نكون ساحة للنقاش وتبادل الخبرات


----------



## zeeko (29 سبتمبر 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> آسف عن التأخير
> استاذي جدران القص لا يمكنك نمذجتها بالمش بدل السيرفس
> ...




جزاك الله خير .... الان ورقة الامتحان بين يد الاستاذ و انا بانتظار النتيجه على احر من الجمر
:67:


----------



## nabel (6 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you very very much you are amazing


----------



## abdoo_farra (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيكم اخوتى الاعزاء


----------



## عبدالعزبز روبى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى الكريم تظهر لى رساله بعد فترة من التحميل تقول لا يمكن اكمال التحميل وذلك لانتهاء المهلة فما معنى ذالك وكيف نتجنبها


----------



## عبدالعزبز روبى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين يا أخونا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالعزبز روبى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا جماعه على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م.عبد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع 


وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م.عبد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*أتمنى مساعدتي*



هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> STAAD Pro 2007
> 
> ...








أخ هاشم جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 

وقد قمت بتنزيل كل الملفات ولكن الجزء السادس لم أستطع تنزيله فأتمنى منك مساعدتي


----------



## abdoo_farra (18 أكتوبر 2007)

وين المثال السابع اخينا حسام العزيز


----------



## عبدالعزبز روبى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخ هاشم ونحن فى انتظار المثال السابع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزسلا لكن فايل التحميل لايعمل


----------



## descovery_2000 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسير القدر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور علىجهودك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخ هاشم ونحن فى انتظار المثال السابع جعله الله فى ميزان حسنات


----------



## homa2002 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء والله استفدت من الدروس جداً وما بنقدر نجازيك إلا بالدعاء
بس يا أخي نزلت الإستاد وطلع لا يدعم الكود الأمريكي في الدزاين فياريت تدلوني لروابط ستاد يدعم الكود الأمريكي لأن كل شغلي به


----------



## عبدالعزبز روبى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخى لكن المثال السابع تاخر كثيرا على غير ما تعودنا


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه*


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير...:28:


----------



## السَّبنتى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
و أثابك على جهدك أجرا
و أسعدك في الدنيا و الآخرة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر
:75: :20: :75: 
:7: :7: :7:


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكور أخى لكن المثال السابع تاخر كثيرا على غير ما تعودنا*


----------



## ENG_NODA (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من ممتاز
اتمنى وضع موضوع مشابه ولكن لشرح برنامج ;etab
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاشم حسن (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

آسف جدا جدا عن تأخير المثال السابع والأخير

وهذا الجزء الأول منه

1_1
http://www.4shared.com/file/35775935/41202a68/Sc_01part1.html
1_2
http://www.4shared.com/file/35776674/4ba23729/Sc_01part2.html


----------



## هاشم حسن (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه المحاضرة الثانية والأخيرة من المثال السابع

2_1
http://www.4shared.com/file/35780861/8f7617e0/Sc_02part1.html
2_2
http://www.4shared.com/file/35781895/b73fa853/Sc_02part2.html


----------



## م - خالد (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kadabkales (1 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحت التعليم شغال عندى صورة بس من غير صوت ايه السبب لو سمحت ساعدنى


----------



## هاشم حسن (2 فبراير 2008)

kadabkales قال:


> لو سمحت التعليم شغال عندى صورة بس من غير صوت ايه السبب لو سمحت ساعدنى


 

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله

أستاذي

هل تقوم بتشغيل الدروس من آيكونة الأنترنت؟؟

فإن كنت كذلك فهل الأنترنت أكسبلورر الذي عندك هو السابع؟؟؟

فإن كان كذلك ولا يعمل فلا أعلم السبب!!!!!


----------



## Ebraheem EL-Desawy (4 فبراير 2008)

ليس لنا الا الدعاء لك بالإستمرار في نشر العلم
برجاء من اخوانا المهندسين (العقول الرائدة) ألا ننسى اخوانا في غزة


----------



## Ebraheem EL-Desawy (4 فبراير 2008)

ليس لنا الا الدعاء لك بالإستمرار في نشر العلم والخير
برجاء من اخوانا المهندسين (العقول الرائدة) ألا ننسى اخوانا في غزة:73: :8:


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخ هاشم حسن على هذه الدروس
اخوان ممكن مساعدة في تنصيب برنامج staad pro على window vista home primume 
فهل احد عنده خبرة في هذا المجال 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء ووفقك الله على مجهودك القيم وحرصك على استفادة الاخرين


----------



## هاشم حسن (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
إخوتي الكرام​ 
جميع روابط دروس الستاد التي كنت قد شرحتها تجدونها على مدونتي على الرابط أدناه
وجميع روابط الدروس شغالة إن شاء الله تعالى​ 
http://eng-hashimhassan.blogspot.com/2008/03/staad-pro-lessons.html​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا ريت يا جماعة حد يعرفني ازاي انزل من الرابد شاير


----------

